# Hand Feeding A Giant Spider a Cricket - VIDEO



## kadriver (Feb 25, 2016)

Hope you guys don't think I'm too morbid.

This spider made a web in my shop window so I started feeding it.

https://youtu.be/8EfonbDoMJ8

kadriver


----------



## gfine (Feb 25, 2016)

Didn't find it morbid at all . I call it cycle of life. beautiful spider though.


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 25, 2016)

We call them corn spiders in these here parts. Have you touched her leg and watched her shake the web yet? Also works if you blow on them. Lol.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 25, 2016)

GotTheBug said:


> We call them corn spiders in these here parts. Have you touched her leg and watched her shake the web yet? Also works if you blow on them. Lol.



GotTheBug, you ain't from middle Tennessee is ya? That's what we call them round here too.

I love to feed them too. Just don't like them on me! Do y'all have Jacob's ladder spiders too? They look similar, but they make a ladder like pattern in the middle of their web.


----------



## butcher (Feb 25, 2016)

When my girls were young they caught a large garden spider for a pet, wasn't long and we had hundreds of tiny baby spiders running all through the house.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 27, 2016)

In conservative estimates, I have approximately 7.3 trillion of these at my house. They make the craziest, messy webs you could image; it looks like they're all on crystal meth.
Each one of them is "fairly unlikely to kill you", now that we have had antivenin for ~35 years. Yes, I was wearing a leather glove when I slid the 10c into place.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 27, 2016)

I'll take spiders any day as they eat flies who do not seem to have the ability to differentiate between good clean food and dog mess :evil:


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 27, 2016)

Arachnids are fascinating.
I tried to make money breading tarantula for the pet market.
The project was very interesting especially once you get into breading. I would not want to be a male spider probably the only species with deadlier opposite sex than we have.
My poor male's got tagged quite often.
The down side was having close to 40,000 spider's of different species and size. Not Meany people would come visiting which was an up side.
You tried to whittle that down to under 10,000 high quality specimen's and end up feeding some of the smaller one's to the larger one's just to make good use of them.
The worst thing was feeding Micro Crickets to spiderling's. Some species like Avicularia genus can be homed together in larger terrarium's but most need a small individual pot.
Open the pot, spray in some water, stop the spiderling form running up your arm, herd it back into the pot , add micro cricket's, close the pot,repeat5,000 a week.
It was not a good business to be in, the U.K. market soon flooded and the price dropped below profitable margin's.
But it was very interesting studying such an alien specie .


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 27, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> In conservative estimates, I have approximately 7.3 trillion of these at my house. They make the craziest, messy webs you could image; it looks like they're all on crystal meth.
> Each one of them is "fairly unlikely to kill you", now that we have had antivenin for ~35 years. Yes, I was wearing a leather glove when I slid the 10c into place.



Wooooaaah! I'll try and make it quick. Those look like the black widows we have here. About 20 years ago I was camping alone at our property, middle of nowhere at the time. Went to sleep in a small camp shed we built. Woke up feeling a large moth fluttering on my leg. Kicked and swatted at it half a dozen times over 30 minutes or so. Finally swatted it off my belly and heard a thud on the plywood floor. I thought wow what a moth. 

Woke up the next morning to see the biggest black widow I've EVER seen laying dead where it hit the floor. I have no idea why she never bit me...


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 27, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > We call them corn spiders in these here parts. Have you touched her leg and watched her shake the web yet? Also works if you blow on them. Lol.
> ...




Was born in Albuquerque, then followed Bugs Bunny and ended up in North Carolina back in 1986.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 28, 2016)

GotTheBug said:


> Was born in Albuquerque, then followed Bugs Bunny and ended up in North Carolina back in 1986



:lol: :!:


----------

